# Best Place In London To Sell Pocket Watches



## allanm (Jul 10, 2009)

any one got any ideas where the best place in london to sell pocket watches ? thanks in advance


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You may well get ripped off by a watch dealer, of course, try putting it on eBay. It will probably sell for what it's really worth there rather than trying to flog it to a "dealer".

Show some good pictures, not only of the outside but of the movement (works) too. People love pictures.

Make your description of the watch as honest as you can, if it doesn't work or runs badly then tell the truth. Honesty is the best policy when dealing with watch collectors (or anyone else, frankly).

If you have an interest in watches then hang around and do some posts, if you are only interested in selling this item then go to eBay and make a proper presentation of the watch to get the best price (honestly) that you can.

That's my best advice.


----------



## allanm (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for that but im a wrist watch collector mainly early omega and tag ! so ill hang about a while i think ! any idea what its worth my waltham ?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Waltham was an American watchmaker which produced watches from 1850 to 1950...something, I forget when. My two pocket watches are Walthams, but I wouldn't be able to tell you how much the watch would possibly sell for. The fact that you have a good-quality pocket watch from a well-known maker, however, will count in your favour. It's easier to sell branded watches than it is tro sell no-name or obscure watches.


----------

